# Marion, Jones to Philly?



## TheTruth34 (Jul 22, 2006)

So im sitting at school and im bored....instead of studying for finals i was messing around on the trade machine looking for Kobe trades, when a trade popped into my head, and it actually worked out on the trade machine here it is.

Shawn Marion and James Jones to Philly for Kyle Korver, Andre Iguodala, Rodney Carney, and Samuel Dalembert. i think it actually sounds pretty good. We get a young athlete in Carney. A great shooter in Korver to compliment Nash's amazing passing skill. Defense and a body in Dalembert. And a scorer in Andre Iguodala to replace Marions offense.

Tell me what you think.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

And Philly destroys whatever future they had.


----------



## TheTruth34 (Jul 22, 2006)

XMATTHEWX said:


> And Philly destroys whatever future they had.


they're rebuilding anyway, atleast they get an all-star.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Philly wouldn't do that.

That trade is very, very, very unlikely.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

TheTruth34 said:


> they're rebuilding anyway, atleast they get an all-star.


I'm a Marion fan, but Steve Nash made him an All-Star.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

XMATTHEWX said:


> I'm a Marion fan, but Steve Nash made him an All-Star.


Shawn Marion was an All-Star before Steve Nash came to Phoenix.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

maybe you should have studied for your finals, because that trade would never happen in a million years.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

FOH.

That trade is terrible, Sixers get nothing in return for all that they give up.


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

Bad trade for both teams.

*please be respectful* - Seuss


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

smh. Horrible trade for Philly. As mentioned, it basically takes away the future they had. Because they get an all star, it makes it fair? lol



And XMATTHEWX, better check your facts. Marion was an all star and a good player before Nash.


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

XMATTHEWX said:


> I'm a Marion fan, but Steve Nash made him an All-Star.


not true at all... His efficiency rating is out the roof. And he should be a candidate for 1st team defense ever year.


----------



## ChadWick (Jun 26, 2006)

I say drop Korver, or Carney...I hate Korver


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

Andre I has already shown he has the potential to lead the team next year, and Kyle Korver could be the best offensive weapon. I highly doubt the Sixers would want to do that trade.


----------

